# Anyone interested in a Fur Meet outside the Phiily area?



## RyuuYouki (Oct 24, 2010)

*EasternFurMeets (Bowling) Nov 13th*

Welcome furries to the EasternFursMeet!

Our very first meet will be held at the Limerick Bowling Ally on Nov 13th. And yes, fursuits are welcome. In fact the only rules the ally gave us were no outside food or beer. As of right now we have two lanes reserved at 5pm and have 8 spaces open. If we get enough interest before Nov 6th we can reserve more lanes and if we get more then 20 we can get a group rate discount. It is $2.50 a game and $3 for show rental, so make sure you have enough money on hand. 

More info on the alley can be found here, http://www.limerickbowl.com/

Address 
653 W. Ridge Pike Limerick, PA 19468

For more info and RSVP please visit the EasternFurMeets page HERE

For any questions please post or note me on my FA account


Ok, so I have been discussing this with my mate for a while and it has been decided that after Halloween I will begin having monthly fur meets.  I want this to be as orginized as possible and as fun as possible.  The plan is to have a group name for our meet ups so I can utilize both http://surple.com/ and FA.  All furries are welcome and more info can be found here.


Most likely the first few meets will be either at my house or close by at group chosen location.  Once the warm weather starts the plan is to rent a pavilion monthly or bi-monthly from a park in my are for a cook out kind of deal.  I am about 45 mins outside of Philladelphia PA and about 15 mins away from Pottstown PA.


Anyone interested is greatly encouraged to check out my FA journal or reply here.  You can also email me at ashleelb25@amail.com  The more people involved, the better these meets will be.


Yours Truly,
Ryuuyouki


P.S.  If this is in the wrong forum please move it or tell me where it should be posted.


----------



## Pipsqueak (Oct 25, 2010)

Have you considered the Delaware meets? They're usually around Wilmington from what I recall. The website is FurstState or something like that.


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 25, 2010)

Pipsqueak said:


> Have you considered the Delaware meets? They're usually around Wilmington from what I recall. The website is FurstState or something like that.


 

Delaware is a little to far out of my reach for a meet, which is why I am trying to set up a monthly one myself.  Oh however, it is still worth a look.  Thank you :3


----------



## RyuuYouki (Oct 27, 2010)

UPDATE.  Meet date, time and location established.  Meets will be the second Saturday of every month and furs will help decide each months meet location.


----------

